
Tiobe Index for January 2020 – C Awarded Programming Language of 2019 - kords
https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/
======
downerending
It'll be interesting to see whether C++ continues its decline. I've tried to
love it since the early days, but every new version introduces another 100+
pages of stuff to know. The language truly no longer fits in my head.

"You are not expected to understand this.", indeed.

